# Proyecto Control de Limpiadores de Automovil



## n30 (May 26, 2009)

Saludos, recientemente compre un auto el cual no sirven los limpiadores y en esta epoca de lluvias me es muy dificil conducir, ya he cambiado infinidad de modulos electronicos y no parece ser la solucion, el motor sirve sin ningun problema.

El control original del motor de los limpiadores, cambia de direccion el motor cuando llega a un limite, y lo hace regresar hasta otro limite, obviamente tambien se puede modificar la velocidad a la cual se realiza este ciclo de movimiento de los limpiadores.

Se trata de un motor de 12V, (no se la corriente pero supongo que debe estar por 1A o 2A) 

Pense en un puente H, y un micro, para variar el sentido del motor. Pero luego me vino a la mente el control de la velocidad y todo esto asi que me atrevo a preguntar como lo harian ustedes. 

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección.

Saludos


----------



## n30 (May 27, 2009)

Aqui nadie va a leerlo...


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2009)

1) Tiene 30 lecturas el tema ya.
2) Es de esta sección. Autotrónica es la sección donde se tratan temas de electrónica aplicados a los coches. Y si se trata del control de un limpiaparabrisas...


Saludos


----------



## alexus (May 28, 2009)

dejame pensarlo, no soy de los autos, asi te doy una mano.


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2009)

40 lecturas y una respuesta...


----------



## unleased! (May 28, 2009)

Hombre, no se mucho pero puedo aportar alguna idea. Si se entiende por micro al usar un pic, en vez de excitar el puente H con una salida continua puedes excitarla con una señal en PWM para variar la velocidad.
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (May 28, 2009)

concuerdo, yo lo habia hecho con reles en una practica de la utu, no encontre el circuito, pero de cabeza que precisas dos fines de carrera para invertir la mancha. y un pwm de solo dos velocidades, con un conmutador seleccionas una veloicidad u otra, eso lo haces con un circuito pwm con 555 y en el lugar del pote, que te define la velocidad le pones dos resistencias, una para una velocidad y otra para otra, jaja. 
lo hago y veo si anda. algo es algo mi amigo!


----------



## unleased! (May 28, 2009)

Añado: también es necesario un flipflop ya que cuando el limpia está a mitad de camino ninguno de los finales de carrera está presionado. Aquí tienes un circuito con flipflop que usa pulsadores:
http://www.soloelectronica.net/on_off_2.htm
en lugar del pulsador colocas los fin de carrera en paralelo.  
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (May 28, 2009)

esta interesante, habria que poner un video de todos los casos posibles del limpia parabrisas, el que pueda que lo suba!


----------



## gerardo35 (Ago 15, 2009)

buneas tardes, saludos de venezuela, solamente tienes que conectarun reley al motor y colocarle un swichet para activarlo... yo pienso que debes usar mas la mecanica que la electronica por que con palancas puedes hacer que el regrese como lo son originales... fijate en un tren a vapor la ruedas delanteras es el mismo principio de palanca.. espero que te sirva la idea


----------

